# The benefits vs dangers of dpselfhelp



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

It's evident that *countless *people who have experienced any kind of cognitive distortion related to DP have come across this website for reassurance and support. While it's not wrong to be concerned about what's going on with your mental health, it's absolutely appropiate to keep things in perspective while viewing many of the threads on this website.

It's very possible and even inevitable that someone who has DP will further complicate their condition by directing their self-awareness to other symptoms that have been addressed on this website. For instance, I never experienced what's called "visual snow" until I read many threads associated with visual snow symptoms. Shortly afterward, I developed mild visual snow due to my already-present OCD.

What I'm trying to say is, if you think that you're in danger of experiencing any more of the stressful aspects of your disorder or worried that other symptoms will manifest, it's best to avoid threads on this website that are *not* relevant to what you're going through *unless* you are certain that it will not affect you.

If you're already suffering from depersonalization, you are already at a *high-risk* territory. Do not branch into other aspects of this disorder unless you have been personally affected by it. And always include **TRIGGER WARNING** in the topic title of your thread to forewarn others of potential triggers.

While at first glance this may be offputting to those who are here for support, do not be discouraged. If you are *already* suffering from many of the symptoms associated with depersonalization, there are many threads containing extensive information about the experiences of others that can give you hope and advice to coope with whatever you're dealing with. It's just absolutely necessary to be aware of the risks associated with an already vulnerable person coming onto this site and gaining new information that at times will prolong their recovery by giving them anxiety.


----------



## WILBUR (Aug 9, 2014)

Came for the help, stayed for the chat.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Nas said:


> Came for the help, stayed for the chat.


Came for the help, ended up diagnosing myself with schizophrenia.


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

Off topic; I see many people on here claim to have some form of OCD, but I don't think that is entirely because those with OCD are more susceptible to latching on to symptoms.

Worry and obsession go hand-in-hand more often than not.

It feels like a diagnosis, self or otherwise, that ends up attached to people who are worrisome or are a few paces outside normal obsessive behavior.

When a person believes obsession in their nature, it may cause them to give into obsession.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2014)

Pyrite said:


> When a person believes obsession in their nature, it may cause them to give into obsession.


Or pave the way to acceptance and in turn cause relief from symptoms.

In my opinion, only an obsessive person would believe they are obsessive to begin with, if that makes sense.



> What I'm trying to say is, if you think that you're in danger of experiencing any more of the stressful aspects of your disorder or worried that other symptoms will manifest, it's best to avoid threads on this website that are*not* relevant to what you're going through *unless* you are certain that it will not affect you.


Good point.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Jurgen said:


> Came for the help, ended up diagnosing myself with schizophrenia.


You would have diagnosed yourself with Schizophrenia regardless; this site had nothing to do with it because if you're so easily able to diagnose yourself with something, without having valid evidence except your obsessive thought process, then you would have diagnosed yourself anyway.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

SolomonOrlando said:


> You would have diagnosed yourself with Schizophrenia regardless; this site had nothing to do with it because if you're so easily able to diagnose yourself with something, without having valid evidence except your obsessive thought process, then you would have diagnosed yourself anyway.


It does not account for all of the people who have come here that were introduced to far more heineous aspects of DP in an already vulnerable state of mind. This website has a lot of influence on a person's mental health under stress and vulnerability. It's like coming to therapy except you're not relying on a firm diagnosis. You're just coming across more and more information. Much of which does not apply to the person who is experiencing lesser aspects of the disorder.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2014)

Jurgen said:


> It does not account for all of the people who have come here that were introduced to far more heineous aspects of DP in an already vulnerable state of mind. This website has a lot of influence on a person's mental health under stress and vulnerability. It's like coming to therapy except you're not relying on a firm diagnosis. You're just coming across more and more information, many of which do not apply to the person who is experiencing lesser aspects of the disorder.


Almost everything is worse for people in this state of mind. I would rather people get some correct information here than scouring WebMD and speculating to clueless friends. Even some professionals can't help in the same way a community can, because typically I am seeing them writing a script for venlafaxine and telling the patient they're fine.

You can't hide with DPD, and that should be the point. In some cases, avoidance is just giving substance to the idea that there is something real to fear.

Let's talk about schizophrenia, let's talk about solipsism, let's talk about visual snow. Let's discuss why it means nothing and reduce it to a pulp amongst people who understand and have experience. No one is going to slap a trigger warning on everything for people like us in life, so we need to face the trigger and beat it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2014)

Jurgen said:


> Came for the help, ended up diagnosing myself with schizophrenia.


LOL..


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Jurgen said:


> It does not account for all of the people who have come here that were introduced to far more heineous aspects of DP in an already vulnerable state of mind. This website has a lot of influence on a person's mental health under stress and vulnerability. It's like coming to therapy except you're not relying on a firm diagnosis. You're just coming across more and more information. Much of which does not apply to the person who is experiencing lesser aspects of the disorder.


You're implying that people, especially individuals who regularly engage in the internet, would not be in high-risk territory at any given time.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Selig said:


> Almost everything is worse for people in this state of mind. I would rather people get some correct information here than scouring WebMD and speculating to clueless friends. Even some professionals can't help in the same way a community can, because typically I am seeing them writing a script for venlafaxine and telling the patient they're fine.
> 
> You can't hide with DPD, and that should be the point. In some cases, avoidance is just giving substance to the idea that there is something real to fear.
> 
> Let's talk about schizophrenia, let's talk about solipsism, let's talk about visual snow. Let's discuss why it means nothing and reduce it to a pulp amongst people who understand and have experience. No one is going to slap a trigger warning on everything for people like us in life, so we need to face the trigger and beat it.


"I would rather people get some correct information here than scouring WebMD and speculating to clueless friends."

I understand this concern but I have to disagree considering that most of the information provided here is at its best speculative and is not based on any factual evidence purported by thorough analysis and most importantly, evidence. So in essence, there is really no difference between coming here and scouring WebMD other than there are actually people here who have DP and can relate and provide possible but *not* correct theories.

As for your last sentence, sure. I agree with that. But why should newer members have to think about all of those things if they don't have them?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2014)

I believe 2 really important things which come from this forum are .. Validation and support. They can make a huge difference in how people feel. It can be the difference between thinking you're completely nuts to feeling more positive and informed. There's nothing worse than feeling alone with this disorder.

There are plenty of good ideas on how to cope thrown around here too.. just gotta take the things that resonate and by-pass the ones which don't.

In regards to being triggered.. each of us need to learn how to regulate what we read. We have to take responsibility for our own feelings. If we keep walking into the same 'trap' and being overly triggered.. it's time to start really thinking how to avoid this.. Taking care of ourselves and avoiding the things which trigger us, at least until we become stronger and learn to cope better is important for our well-being.

Just my 2 cents..


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Jurgen said:


> But why should newer members have to think about all of those things if they don't have them?


They'll think about them regardless, that's the thing.

In this state of Depersonalized, everything can be misconstrued into something malicious, frightening, or threatening. If you're on the internet, chances of finding stuff similar to Solipsism are very high anyway. At least here, we can get to the root of that trigger, then effectively silence it. Not to mention, through the methods of silencing those triggers and fears, we're also giving positive reinforcement so that it thoughts like that persist again, we can quickly get rid of them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2014)

Jurgen said:


> "I would rather people get some correct information here than scouring WebMD and speculating to clueless friends."
> 
> I understand this concern but I have to disagree considering that most of the information provided here is at its best speculative and is not based on any factual evidence purported by thorough analysis and most importantly, evidence. So in essence, there is really no difference between coming here and scouring WebMD other than there are actually people here who have DP and can relate and provide possible but *not* correct theories.
> 
> As for your last sentence, sure. I agree with that. But why should newer members have to think about all of those things if they don't have them?


Most of the information? That sounds like quite the sweeping statement to me. Can you provide some sort of statistic or chart to back this up?

This is pedantic, you are complaining that a Internet forum made up of human beings is not always displaying accurate, logical, and unbiased information. Furthermore, there are THOUSANDS of links to articles, stories and support exchanges on this site. You are undermining the many individuals here who are well versed in the condition. This IS a speculative disorder, very little research has been done and we still don't have all the answers.

dpselfhelp.com is meant to provide a heuristic approach to the disorder, not provide a safe haven from the realities of life. How you utilize this tool is up to you.

Who is the target audience for this post? People you want to warn will already be here to read this. People with DPD ARE going to research their symptoms, I guarantee it (See: thousands of page views a day) The goal is not to shield people from irrational fear, it is to help them learn to face and conquer irrational fear.

That is my goal as owner of this site.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Selig said:


> Most of the information? That sounds like quite the sweeping statement to me. Can you provide some sort of statistic or chart to back this up?
> 
> This is pedantic, you are complaining that a Internet forum made up of human beings is not always displaying accurate, logical, and unbiased information. Furthermore, there are THOUSANDS of links to articles, stories and support exchanges on this site. You are undermining the many individuals here who are well versed in the condition. This IS a speculative disorder, very little research has been done and we still don't have all the answers.
> 
> dpselfhelp.com is meant to provide a heuristic approach to the disorder, not provide a safe haven from the realities of life. How you utilize this tool is up to you.


I'm not complaining. I am addressing a very realistic concern.

There are many people that come to this website that are very scared. They are gullible and they will believe what you tell them.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Jurgen said:


> I'm not complaining. I am addressing a very realistic concern.
> 
> There are many people that come to this website that are very scared. They are gullible and they will believe what you tell them.


What do you think we're posting here? "Solipsism is real! Believe it, all information that contradicts it is wrong!" - not the case in the slightest. People come here to ask questions, other people deliver evidence to get rid of outlandish obsessions and thoughts.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

SolomonOrlando said:


> They'll think about them regardless, that's the thing.
> 
> In this state of Depersonalized, everything can be misconstrued into something malicious, frightening, or threatening. If you're on the internet, chances of finding stuff similar to Solipsism are very high anyway. At least here, we can get to the root of that trigger, then effectively silence it. Not to mention, through the methods of silencing those triggers and fears, we're also giving positive reinforcement so that it thoughts like that persist again, we can quickly get rid of them.


I didn't know what Solipsism was until I became a member on this site.

I thought about "unreality" and being the center of my universe but I didn't think it was an actual philosophy that disclosed real disturbing possibilities about the real nature of existence.

This is fuel for OCD and rumination.

Like you said, everything is misconstrued into something malicious, frightening, or threatening. People will still think about it and suffer from it regardless of what you tell them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2014)

Jurgen said:


> I'm not complaining. I am addressing a very realistic concern.
> 
> There are many people that come to this website that are very scared. They are gullible and they will believe what you tell them.


There will always be conjecture, bias, logical fallacies.

If it concerns you, take a stand like other members do here and help dissipate it. Be part of the solution.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Jurgen said:


> I didn't know what Solipsism was until I became a member on this site.
> 
> I thought about "unreality" and being the center of my universe but I didn't think it was an actual philosophy that disclosed real disturbing possibilities about the real nature of existence.
> 
> ...


First off, you're saying that people should be concerned with the fact that this site can be dangerous to recovery, but you're now saying that people will suffer regardless if they come on this site or not? What's your main concern here? I mean, what point are you really trying to drive home because you seem to go between "this site is dangerous" and "people will suffer anyway, so who cares".


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

SolomonOrlando said:


> First off, you're saying that people should be concerned with the fact that this site can be dangerous to recovery, but you're now saying that people will suffer regardless if they come on this site or not? What's your main concern here? I mean, what point are you really trying to drive home because you seem to go between "this site is dangerous" and "people will suffer anyway, so who cares".


You misunderstood what I said.

Someone can think about their solipsistic notion without actually considering it a real possibility. They're just irrational thoughts without a label.

Now actually discovering it's actually a philosophy makes it worse because you cannot scientifically validate it as being untrue.


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

Selig said:


> Or pave the way to acceptance and in turn cause relief from symptoms.
> 
> In my opinion, only an obsessive person would believe they are obsessive to begin with, if that makes sense.
> 
> Good point.


Considering how many people diagnose themselves schizophrenia after some power googling, I wouldn't be surprised that they could convince them selves they have OCD, particularly pure O, just based on how much they are obsessing over symptoms.

I remember how wrapped up in the symptoms I was for the longest time, entirely because they demand attention and crate fear. Considering that it's a reasonable obsession to have, which makes it much harder to break.

Point is, self diagnosing could make things harder in the long wrong just because of how it changes peoples way of handling the situation.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2014)

I wonder if people here just like to argue for the sake of arguing sometimes.

We live in an imperfect world guys, get over it. An Internet forum of all places is not a utopia. People are going to get triggered, self diagnose and get misinformed. All that matters are the people who make a difference by rectifying the aforementioned.

Become the change you want to see here, if it truly matters to you. If people really matter to you.


----------



## mindfulnessbl (Nov 4, 2013)

since coming to this site, I have now been indoctrinated and conditioning to believe one of my parents is a-

1) narcisst?

2) or that I was abused mentally?

3) or that I had a weak self to start with?

4) or my sense of self was not strong to begin with?

5) or that I have to much anxiety

6) or OCD

7) I am now considered obessive?

8) I am a little bitch who needs to get stuck into things ie be part of the world again

9) I am just mad, insane, lost it

10) I need to face my fears, so I can overcome DP

AND THE WINNER IS..............................................There is no truth in any of this at all

All of the above has worsen my dp, simple as that. Nothing has worked from the above.

All the bullshit above only worsens DP,

1)BUT running and lifting wieght, makes me feel better this is true and it works.....

2)mindfulness helps me relax my mind and is very good, it works for what it does.

3)eating healthy makes me feel that bit better, and keeps me a little slimmer which also makes me feel better.

Having something like meaningfull things to do would be helpful.

Everything else is either clutter to the mind and useless bullshit that does not work. people just keep adding and adding useless bullshit that leads no were.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2014)

mindfulnessbl said:


> since coming to this site, I have now been indoctrinated and conditioning to believe one of my parents is a-
> 
> 1) narcisst?
> 
> ...


No, 'everything else' besides exercise, mindfulness and eating healthy is not bullshit. That's what has worked for you.

For example, none of those have proved useful for me, because I am different and DPD is not the same for everyone.


----------



## mindfulnessbl (Nov 4, 2013)

agree, what works for the individual. my truth is not your truth, and your is not mine


----------

